# Kraft Dinner.. yes/no?



## Brolly (Apr 4, 2006)

lol i can eat this stuff all day everyday.... its got no simple carbs all complex... lots of protein from milk/cheese ... some good fats from margarine.... i was wonderin if theres anything to worry about while eating this i kno theres prolly a bunch of additives in the cheese sauce but meh... wut'r ur thoughts?


----------



## Gordo (Apr 4, 2006)

Ingredients: ENRICHED MACARONI PRODUCT (DURUM WHEAT FLOUR, WHEAT FLOUR, NIACIN, FERROUS SULFATE, THIAMIN MONONITRATE [VITAMIN B1], RIBOFLAVIN [VITAMIN B2], FOLIC ACID), CHEESE SAUCE MIX (WHEY, GRANULAR AND CHEDDAR CHEESE [MILK, CHEESE CULTURE, SALT, ENZYMES], WHEY PROTEIN CONCENTRATE, SALT, SODIUM TRIPOLYPHOSPHATE, CITRIC ACID, SODIUM PHOSPHATE, YELLOW 5, YELLOW 6).


http://www.kraftfoods.com/main.aspx?s=product&m=product/Product_display&Site=1&Product=2100065883

as a cheat...sure. For BodyBuilding....nope, not clean enough IMO.



> some good fats from margarine.


 Most margarines are pretty crappy....you'd be better off with butter.

This one's not too bad....

Becel


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 4, 2006)

this thread is so Canadian


----------



## Gordo (Apr 4, 2006)

Clearly Canadian


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 4, 2006)

Brolly said:
			
		

> wut'r ur thoughts?


not a good choice.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 4, 2006)

The13ig13adWolf said:
			
		

> not a good choice.



I agree, but at 17, you will probably get away with eating it sometimes...


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 4, 2006)

It is processed and unhealthy.  Go to your local health food store and buy organic wheat noodles.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 4, 2006)

> its got no simple carbs all complex


  you must not realize that white pasta is ALL Simple carbs and there are 0 Complex Carbs.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 4, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> you must not realize that white pasta is ALL Simple carbs and there are 0 Complex Carbs.



You don't understand... for Canadians Krap Dinner breaks all known rules

It's like a miracle food.  Probably the single most eaten thing in Canada


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 5, 2006)

And I absolutely HATE it LOL


----------



## GFR (Apr 5, 2006)

If you have to ask, then you  need more help than I can give.


----------



## Action-Jackson (Apr 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> If you have to ask, then you  need more help than I can give.


----------



## fufu (Apr 5, 2006)

no


----------



## Brolly (Apr 5, 2006)

no i dont need help...lol im jus messin with this thread i just like to see the replies it cracks me up


----------



## Brolly (Apr 5, 2006)

im gonna go eat my tuna and oats now


----------



## The13ig13adWolf (Apr 5, 2006)

Brolly said:
			
		

> no i dont need help...lol im jus messin with this thread i just like to see the replies it cracks me up


i'm missing the humor. need directions to the Romper Room website or what?


----------

